# Seville



## BillisDead (Oct 19, 2018)

I'm thinking of trying Seville for 12 months to learn the language and see if I like Spanish life etc. Could anyone recommend suitable areas to rent long term? I would like a 1 bedroom furnished apartment in a decent area of the city. I have a budget of approx 500 euro for rent and utilities. Maybe this is not possible in such a popular city and I may have to go elsewhere. Thanks.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Hi there! It may be possible to find somewhere in your budget but not in the most popular areas. AirBnb and other holiday rental businesses have pushed up the rents for the private sector.

However there are plenty of nice areas that aren't touristy, and an excellent public tranport system. Have a browse here:

https://www.fotocasa.es/en/rental/f...onIds=724,1,41,328,579,41091,0,0,0&gridType=3

Go on Google Street View to get a better feel for the area. The only "no-go area" would be Los Tres Mil Viviendas

Incidentally, you do realise that you can only stay in the country for three months before you have to apply for residency and prove you can support yourself? And if you are from outside the European Union, you would need some sort of visa.


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

Alcalaina said:


> Hi there! It may be possible to find somewhere in your budget but not in the most popular areas. AirBnb and other holiday rental businesses have pushed up the rents for the private sector.
> 
> However there are plenty of nice areas that aren't touristy, and an excellent public tranport system. Have a browse here:
> 
> ...


Agreed that Las 3000 is a no-go area. But other no-go areas would be Torreblanca, Los Pajaritos-Amate and El Vacie.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

kalohi said:


> Agreed that Las 3000 is a no-go area. But other no-go areas would be Torreblanca, Los Pajaritos-Amate and El Vacie.


Thanks, you know the place better than I do!


----------



## BillisDead (Oct 19, 2018)

Thanks for the replies..Do estate agents help in sorting the residency issue out? I'm dual UK/Irish citizen who can prove I can fund myself while in Seville. Thanks


----------



## BillisDead (Oct 19, 2018)

What are some good areas that may be within my budget? Within 5 miles of the centre would be great.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

No, estate agents won't help you sort out residency but it isn't difficult to do.


----------



## LizFox (Apr 29, 2013)

Hi. You'd be able to find somewhere in your budget in Dos Hermanas, just outside Seville. Or Bellavista. Both are 10 minutes on the train from Seville. https://www.milanuncios.com/alquiler-de-casas-en-dos-hermanas-sevilla/


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

As far as the 90-days are concerned, you can reset the clock by just going out of the country briefly and back in, in which case the clock is reset (make sure you keep the tickets as evidence since there are no passport controls within the Schengen area.)


----------

